# Help with wording, please



## aly888

I know it's bad etiquette to mention gifts in the invite but OH and I have been together nearly 10 years and living together for 8 of those, so when it comes to wedding gifts we really don't need any of the 'traditional' things. 
We've already mentioned on the website that we would prefer cash towards the honeymoon or vouchers for John Lewis or something but not everyone checks the website. I want to put something in the invite, but not necessarily one of those poems (some can be a bit long winded). 

This is what I've got so far. Its rhyming though so not sure I like it:



> We've lived together for a while
> and have most things we need.
> But if you wish, a monatory gift would be greatfully received.
> 
> If you prefer to bring a gift, please surprise us in your own way.
> But don't feel obliged as all we ask is that you join us on the day

It's a mish mash of three poems, hence why it doesn't read very well. But it says all the things we want it to. We don't want to just flat out ask for money only, and we don't want people to feel like they have to bring something at all. So that has it all...but it just sounds too cheesy!!! :hissy:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I think that sounds great!

I didn't put anything in for wedding gift/list we don't want anything.
x


----------



## Perfect_pink

We put a poem in with our invites that said we had a home so didnt need anything but if they wished they could contribute to our honeymoon x


----------



## Mummy May

I like it too :) I'm going to need one of these poems as we don't need house stuff either!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I can remember reading one on a work mates invite which i thought was good, il have a google


----------



## lozzy21

Hers went something like this

Because at first we lived in sin 
We`ve got the sheets and a rubbish bin 
A gift from you would be swell 
But we`d prefer a donation to our Wishing Well!!


----------



## aly888

lozzy21 said:


> Hers went something like this
> 
> Because at first we lived in sin
> We`ve got the sheets and a rubbish bin
> A gift from you would be swell
> But we`d prefer a donation to our Wishing Well!!

We aren't having a wishing well. We are just having a picnic hamper for people to put their cards into. But I have seen that one online a few times. I just don't know whether to steer clear of poems altogether?!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Lozzy once again you are a genius!!!!! stealing!!

Aly, I think what you've written is fine. the cheese factor takes away the 'cringe' iykwim ;)


----------



## Mummy May

I love that poem... I now want a wishing well lol! But I have already decided on an old suitcase :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

That sounds fab!

We have poem cards to go in ours! The poem says - 

Our life together has already begun,
We have almost everything under the sun.
If you were thinking of buying a gift,
A little extra money would give us a lift.
But most importantly, we request,
You share our day as our wedding guest.
Now that we've saved you any fuss,
We can't wait for you to celebrate with us!


----------



## ellebob

We just wrote something on the invites, we thought the poem's were too cheesy. Probably not that much help because it's based on having a wishing well and naming ceremony but it said:

'The most important thing to us is you being there for our special day. 

Instead of asking for gifts, we will have a wishing well on the day of the ceremony with wishing cards for you to make a wish for our marriage and for Kaia's future. 

For those of you who would like to donate to our honeymoon fund or towards a savings account for Kaia you can place cheques or money in the wishing envelopes.'


----------



## LeahLou

Lauren25 said:


> That sounds fab!
> 
> We have poem cards to go in ours! The poem says -
> 
> Our life together has already begun,
> We have almost everything under the sun.
> If you were thinking of buying a gift,
> A little extra money would give us a lift.
> But most importantly, we request,
> You share our day as our wedding guest.
> Now that we've saved you any fuss,
> We can't wait for you to celebrate with us!

I LOVE this! OH already has house stuff since he lived in his own house for a while till his mom got a divorce. Long story short, he moved in with her to help with bills, but still has all the stuff for his own place.

May steal this ;)


----------



## mara16jade

LeahLou said:


> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds fab!
> 
> We have poem cards to go in ours! The poem says -
> 
> Our life together has already begun,
> We have almost everything under the sun.
> If you were thinking of buying a gift,
> A little extra money would give us a lift.
> But most importantly, we request,
> You share our day as our wedding guest.
> Now that we've saved you any fuss,
> We can't wait for you to celebrate with us!
> 
> I LOVE this! OH already has house stuff since he lived in his own house for a while till his mom got a divorce. Long story short, he moved in with her to help with bills, but still has all the stuff for his own place.
> 
> May steal this ;)Click to expand...

I just saved this one as well!! :winkwink:


----------

